# Penterra/wetting agents



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Was going to order some Penterra and came across

Safergro Natural Wet Certified Organic Wetting Agent Concentrate, 1-Quart https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPQXVIK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Lui8CbZVX1494

Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I've used the Penterra.

Trying to help with clay soil and localized dry spots.
I sprayed the initial 3oz/1K or whatever, and will soon start doing the 1oz/1K apps.

I dont have a "control" section to compare it too... so I can't really give great feedback, other than "I think it helps".

Anyways, it makes the grass super slippery right after application.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I've had luck tackling standing water with Penterra but no effect on my localized dry spots yet. Time will tell as I'm only 2 months in.

Not all products are the same. I'd you want a proven LDS help, pony up some cash for Tournament Ready.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

smurg said:


> I've had luck tackling standing water with Penterra but no effect on my localized dry spots yet. Time will tell as I'm only 2 months in.
> 
> Not all products are the same. I'd you want a proven LDS help, pony up some cash for Tournament Ready.


I've ordered peneterra was like 32 shipped. Should get me once a month apps at least for June July August. May spray it heavier on the dry spots for giggles


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > I've had luck tackling standing water with Penterra but no effect on my localized dry spots yet. Time will tell as I'm only 2 months in.
> ...


Wonder if it'd be of any benefit to aerate the soil in the areas you're going to spray it so that the liquid gets down into each hole?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > smurg said:
> ...


I get it tomorrow,

I'm going to spray the dry spots just for something to compare to.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Good deal. Looking forward to hearing the results. I have some trees planted on a hill and hard clay soil. Would like to make sure the water is soaking through the clay to the roots and not just running off down the hill.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'll let you know for sure. I'll try to remember to get some before/after pictures. May not be best representation since it's supposed to rain a good bit this weekend.

Anyone ever mixed it and say Bifen for mosquitos?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> I'll let you know for sure. I'll try to remember to get some before/after pictures. May not be best representation since it's supposed to rain a good bit this weekend.
> 
> Anyone ever mixed it and say Bifen for mosquitos?


I wouldn't mix it with anything. It's a heavy solution and flows like shit out of my AI tip as-is. Doesn't get the full width and looks odd coming out.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sprayed Penterra today at about 1.25 teaspoon per gallon(what the label said)

Only sprayed the spots that looked dry just for something to compare to.

Took pictures before I sprayed. Curious how it changes things. Forecast has us getting rain Thursday-Sunday in the range of 1-5" so may not be best representation with pictures next week of if it worked

Interesting tidbit it changed the color to a yellow hue(liquid is yellow) and when I ran sprinklers those areas almost seemed to not get wet. I guess the point is it to run down the blade into the soil?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here goes nothing

Taking 6/4


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Taken today 6/12

Penterra or the 4" of rain water I'm not sure but it's certainly better. 




Anyone have any ideas on this by the way? Few spots of it and I'm not sure?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Penterra is good. Underhill tournament ready pellet is way better.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I've used the Penterra.
> 
> Trying to help with clay soil and localized dry spots.
> I sprayed the initial 3oz/1K or whatever, and will soon start doing the 1oz/1K apps.
> ...


How was your penterra experience?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > I've used the Penterra.
> ...


Used it a couple times now.

Like I said, it seems like it helps. I have a couple areas that are really hard to get to open up and accept water, and these areas have certainly gotten better. 
Can't say if its due only to the Penterra applications or building a better root base or what...


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

If one has to choose between Penterra, Tournament Ready or Firm UP, which one would you pick and why?


----------

